# Canelling xbox automatic renewal



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi folks,

Having a bit of trouble cancelling my automatic renewal which takes £5.99 off my card monthly (usually at the worst of times too).

My brother in-law at the time set up my account and used his email as the 'parent' email, however we now don't have any contact at all and he has moved miles away so I can't ask him for the details.

I need the 'parent' email and password to cancel my automatic renewal.

Can anyone help?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Email Microsoft?

PS3


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Cancel the Direct Debit at your Bank.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Don't want to mention it to the bank, being 17 I shouldn't have a direct debit... I will phone Microsoft tomorrow and explain


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

But you have the same problem with Microsoft. Your not old enough. 

If you shouldn't have a DD at the age of 17 then that's the banks fault. They ask your age when setting up the account.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Righto, will visit the bank and cancel it that way :thumb:


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

it might be a subscription and not a direct debit. just call the bank and get them to stop it.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Change the auto billing aetting in your xbox, or remove the payment option.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Tried that bigmc and it requires me to log in using the 'parent' email.

Will visit the bank :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Don't you know it? Or can't you ask for it?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

No idea, have no contact with him either as they divorced and he moved hundreds of miles away.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Ah I assumed it was your settings


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

this post is no longer valid


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Throw your xbox out the window


----------



## jmitchell91 (Dec 4, 2010)

0800 587 1102 :thumb:


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

you just call microsoft and they un tick the box, job done, or you can now do it online from your accounts page. simple


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Ste, i can't do it online as when I attempted to change it, it asked for the 'parent' email/password which I do not have


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Spoony said:


> Throw your xbox out the window


then he will be paying for it and wont have an xbox to use it with...

dumbarton people.. not the sharpest chisel in the tool box stu


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Exactly craig..


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

I don't think the bank will be able to cancel it as its not a direct debit. MS store the card details and charge it monthly card transaction. The only people that can sort it are MS. The Xbox live accounts team are usually very good at helping with issues.


----------



## CM TDI (Oct 26, 2011)

Ring them!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

called them, great customer service, spoke to an irish chap who clocked my gamertag and we chatted cars :lol: issue resolved now. think I'll buy the prepaid cards from now on.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

They're doing 3 months for £6 at the minute.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Bargain, wish I had £6! :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

have to say, ive never had a problem with microsoft/xbox customer services when my 360's broke.. always helpful


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Xbox customer services are some of the best I have ever experienced. The chap I spoke to was very helpful and did all he could to help! Even sold me a years subscription for £21 IIRC well chuffed! I haven't got a bad word to say about them on the three occasions I have rang them!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Heh, despite me cancelling this almost exactly a month it seems they took another payment out of my account AGAIN, which puts me in exactly the same situation as last month ****ing up my insurance payment

:wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall:


----------

